# May 21st



## suzanne (May 16, 2011)

I would like to announce that the world is ending May 21st.  So say those who know.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 16, 2011)

I hope it doesn't happen until after dinner.. that's my wife's birthday! []


----------



## suzanne (May 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, Cyberdigger's wife!


----------



## Dugout (May 16, 2011)

So tell me, how is it going to end this time?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 16, 2011)

Thanx Suze.. I used my Amex points on a Red Lobster gift card for the occasion.. I hope the service is speedy..


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 16, 2011)

I hope its after the coventry show[8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (May 16, 2011)

Can't happen that day, our Anniversary is the 19th and we are going out for our celebratory dinner that night......plus we havn't reached 12/21/2012 yet...


----------



## surfaceone (May 16, 2011)

Silly Mayans


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 16, 2011)

My brother is fixing my roof that day and we are having a year sale,I hope it waits until the end of the day.


----------



## peejrey (May 16, 2011)

Please _EXPLAIN_ your *THEORY*!


----------



## Plumbata (May 16, 2011)

Seems to be the work of some kooky Christians. Some people take the bible _way_ too seriously. 




> We picked up a pamphlet in Union Square to see why so many people are talking about the world ending on May 21, 2011. It turns out the theory comes down to two numerological proofs. The first proof is based on Genesis 7:4, when God said to Noah:  "Seven days from now I will send rain on the earth for forty days and  forty nights, and I will wipe from the face of the earth every living  creature I have made." When God referred to seven days, he meant both seven days and seven  thousand years, because "one day is with the Lord as a thousand years,  and a thousand years as one day."* The flood occurred in 4990 BC. Seven thousand years later is 2011.**
> * The second proof looks at the significance of the number of days between the Crucifixion and May 21, 2011. There are 722,500 days between these dates. 722,500 is a significant  number because it is composed of the significant numbers  5x10x17x5x10x17. Five signifies redemption; ten signifies completion;  and 17 signifies heaven.* The numbers** represent  the day of redemption (5) and the end of the Christian era (10) and the  ascent to heaven (17) -- and these factors are doubled for added  significance.* We'll know for sure soon.
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/end-of-world-may-21-2011-4#ixzz1MZcN5HdV
> [/align]


----------



## ktbi (May 17, 2011)

So God said to Noah that he is going to kill everything, and you know what, it ain't gunna work so lets do it again in about 7000 years. Not making fun of the bible, just the way some people find what they want to find.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 17, 2011)

Its funny that I came upon this topic again this morning.When I woke up today,I turned the TV on in my bedroom,the show that was on was talking about the melting ice caps in Greenland and the earth temp rising due to global  warming.Whats today's date??? I need to bubble wrap all my bottles!!!


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Seems to be the work of some kooky Christians. Some people take the bible _way_ too seriously.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wangan (May 17, 2011)

LMAO! This is a new one to me.Where is this coming from,Fox news?


----------



## sandchip (May 17, 2011)

By the way, May 21 is my birthday too.  And my daughter's graduation.  And I couldn't ask for a better gift if He did return that day.


----------



## suzanne (May 17, 2011)

My carton of yummy chocalate milk isn't going to expire until the 22nd.


----------



## mr.fred (May 17, 2011)

The   sky  is  falling-----the  sky  is  falling[8|][sm=tongue.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## kwalker (May 17, 2011)

I have a party Saturday evening! Can we push it to Sunday please?


----------



## BillinMo (May 17, 2011)

Strange how these groups manage to come up with these wild calculations, but completely miss the Bible verse that states no one will know the day or the hour.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 18, 2011)

I just leaned my brother is coming down from NY so we three siblings having a get together dinner at my fathers. It's not planned as an end of the world gathering, just works out well. If were lucky, like many have said, it will hold of 'til we're done on Sat.
 Why can't the the doomsdayers plan things on a weekday? This is just plain rude.


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2011)

"Its the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine"!![] JAMIE


----------



## suzanne (May 19, 2011)

I have a dentists appointment but I guess I can just cancel it now.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> I have a dentists appointment but I guess I can just cancel it now.


 
 I have one today at 12,looks like im going out with some clean teeth!!![]


----------



## suzanne (May 20, 2011)

A guy at work says he is going to buy some viagra and dope and go out with a bang.


----------



## peejrey (May 20, 2011)

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN THIS!!?????[]
 It is quite confusing[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2011)

Not to worry Preston, it will all be over tomorrow.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 20, 2011)

Times a ticking, Anyone else with ruined plans for the weekend?


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2011)

If one goes by the BIBLE it is clear only GOD knows when HE is sending Jesus back for the ones that believe in HIM....The point...be ready...HOW? Ask GOD for forgiveness and ask JESUS to come into your life...it is each person's choice what to do with what I have written...I pray each will at least give it some thought...


     JAMIE[&:]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 20, 2011)

i'm holding out for the giant earth smashing asteroid in 2666. 
 People believe all types of crazy myths. I have no idea why.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (May 20, 2011)

I'm penciling in my weekend day planner and was wondering what time the world was going to end tomorrow.....  Do I have enough time to dig a stone or brick lined privy?.... or should I just try to drop into a constronction site and hope for the best??


----------



## peejrey (May 20, 2011)

> Not to worry Preston, it will all be over tomorrow


 It has to happen after midnight tomorow....or it'll ruin my whols schedule!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2011)

Thy will be done not mine.


----------



## slag pile digger (May 20, 2011)

WELL SAID RICK!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2011)

I'm just glad I didn't quit smoking.. would've been a lot of unnecessary agg! [&:]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 20, 2011)

I'm going digging no matter what these dooms day seekers think. When E.T.comes back to take over the earth I guess we will all know the truths of the universe.[8D]


----------



## coreya (May 20, 2011)

Tomorrow evening I will sit out on my porch, light up one of my last cuban cigars, have a nice aged rum on the rocks and watch it happen and if it doesnt I will finish the cigar and rum and look forward to another day. What will be will be!!


----------



## surfaceone (May 20, 2011)

Hey Corey,

 What kinda ceegars? Do take some photos, please. I've always been partial to Romeo y Julietta #2's. Got Myers's?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I'm just glad I didn't quit smoking.. would've been a lot of unnecessary agg! [&:]


 

 Just think Chuck if this is not the end,you get to blackin your lungs with tar for many years to come ahhhhhhh   <hack> $%^&*(cough*  spit  [:'(][]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2011)

I'LL HACK TO THAT!


----------



## coreya (May 20, 2011)

Surface:
 The cigar is a cohiba, the rum is haitian Barbancourt estate reserve - aged 15 years (its as smooth as a babys butt). The last of my stash!!!!


----------



## waskey (May 20, 2011)

Ill be out bottle digging tommorrow morning, hopefully I can get a few nice ones before bottle digging as we know it is over []


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2011)

Charlie, that made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWOyfLBYtuU


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

What time is suppose to happen,because we are having a yard sale and im doing good.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Charlie, that made me laugh for some reason.


 

 That made me cringe,had to shut it off    creepy ----no doubt


----------



## swizzle (May 21, 2011)

[] Someone forgot to give the asteroid the memo!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2011)

So, armageddon or quitting smoking? Can't decide which would be more unpleasant.. []

 In case this happens real sudden like, I just wanna say it's been great knowing all of you!


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2011)

The end is near, I have seen the sign.  It came as a f@!$*d up paycheck and ruined our weekend....our anniversary dinner was cancled....[]


----------



## rockbot (May 21, 2011)

Its the 22nd on the other side of the earth and nothing has happened yet. Unless?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

I wanted to be the first person to say....IM ALIVE!!!! its 6:00 pm[]


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2011)

Nothing has raptured on the east coast...maybe the west has to catch up first..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Nothing has raptured on the east coast...maybe the west has to catch up first..


 
 Thats what my wife just said []  when all have reached 6  bells


----------



## Road Dog (May 21, 2011)

Hey! Where'd everyone go?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2011)

I knew it! The afterlife is exactly like the living world.. I don't even remember dying.. so I gotta be a painter forever??? great... []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Hey! Where'd everyone go?


 
 we are all dead,but we don't know it.Im glad they have the internet[8D]


----------



## Road Dog (May 21, 2011)

I knew it![]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2011)

> I knew it! The afterlife is exactly like the living world..


 
 crap..aging is a poorly thought out plan in heaven too?


 I am here communicating with you so you know you arent in heaven[]
 Maybe we are somewhere else |
                                              |
                                             /


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 21, 2011)

Not dead yet...


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 21, 2011)

Maybe "God" is trying to play some kind of sick joke on us... No one is going to heaven [&:][8D]

 I can imagine him up there now... "Haha! Look at those suckers squirm! Joke's on them! I can't believe those idiots believed that Camping guy!!"


----------



## swizzle (May 21, 2011)

Hell would be a dump full of ketchup bottles. All in perfect condition. After weeks of digging you finally pull a rare pontil and it turns to dust in your hands and blows away. Swiz


----------



## ktbi (May 21, 2011)

What's really sad is some people actually quit their jobs, got rid of their savings, and did other stupid things they're going to regret.  Life is gunna suck for them tomorrow.I'm waiting for the spaceship behind the comet myself.....Ron


----------



## RED Matthews (May 21, 2011)

This is what C.S.Lewis called "Human Intervention".  Which has shaped a lot of our religions and false goals for doing things that some humans thought they knew all about.  That Jones bum that took those people to South America and wiped them out - is another human intervention that didn't make any sense.  Just my explanation of this claim also.
 RED Matthews


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2011)

Maybe  it was judgement day for all the people who quit there jobs and spent their saving.  Numbnutz


----------



## Digswithstick (May 22, 2011)

Any one still out there [8|]? 
 Looks like the Mayan calendar end date is next on the list [].
 []


----------



## bostaurus (May 22, 2011)

I'm still here...


----------



## bostaurus (May 22, 2011)

The world did not end yesterday. It is just being rebooted. Please be sure your security software is up to date. Run a full scan of your life and remove any malicious files which may be damaging your joy, stealing your hope, or slowing down your blessings. If you need more instructions, please refer to the users manual, readily available or put your hands together, bow your head and contact tech support.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 22, 2011)

Fire breathing dragons were in our ancesters folklore,turn a dragon upside down and make him breath fire and what do you have? a space ship blasting off, nope didnt see any of those[8D]


----------

